# A pet hate of mine



## gail1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Is the crap that gets put though my letterbox. Today I have had 4 fast food leaflets. In the past week I have had 2 charity give us your old clothes bags, I wouldt mind but a lot of the time its not the charity but some company whos collecting on their behalf and only gives them a small cut of the money they get. Dont even get me started on Keeneisi and the like they now go straight in the bin I dont care if you will be round to collect another day you can bog off as far as Im concerned. If I get one more Dominoes pizza money off leaflet I will take it and put it up the delivery mans where the sun dont shine
Anyone else got a pet hate?


----------



## Caroline (Nov 3, 2010)

Cold callers who tell me they are not trying to sell me anything then try and convince me I want something I didn't know I needed.

People trying to shorten my name without my permission
people who say my name wrong

and quite a few more but those are the main ones!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 3, 2010)

If I gave clothes every time one of those stupid leaflets came through my door, I'd be wandering around naked!

As to the fast food leaflets they're on a direct line into my paper recycling box!

Andy 

p.s. Cars parked illegally with their hazard lights on are a pet hate of mine.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 3, 2010)

The misses leaving kirby grips in every conceivable place in the house............


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha, I can totally relate! Yesterday we got something from Thorntons which claimed they could post us a free bag of chocolates... If we filled out the enclosed questionnaire. It was about 6 pages long and asked for everything from date of birth to car registration number 

My pet hate has got to be "per 100g" nutritional information on food packaging, when the packet is an odd number like 135g. WHO NEEDS THIS?!?!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> If I gave clothes every time one of those stupid leaflets came through my door, I'd be wandering around naked!


Andy you do not want to know about the image thats now in my mind


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 3, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Andy you do not want to know about the image thats now in my mind



OMG! I hope you can get some sleep. That HAS to be a scary image!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 3, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Haha, I can totally relate! Yesterday we got something from Thorntons which claimed they could post us a free bag of chocolates... If we filled out the enclosed questionnaire. It was about 6 pages long and asked for everything from date of birth to car registration number
> 
> My pet hate has got to be "per 100g" nutritional information on food packaging, when the packet is an odd number like 135g. WHO NEEDS THIS?!?!



ME! It makes my spreadsheet that little bit more interesting.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 3, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> My pet hate has got to be "per 100g" nutritional information on food packaging, when the packet is an odd number like 135g. WHO NEEDS THIS?!?!



Exactly, why didnt I think of this................


----------



## Corrine (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm with Andy - since when were hazards able to be used as an excuse because people are too lazy to park properly?  Other pet hates include people spelling my name wrong (especially when they are replying to an email with my name at the bottom), lane hogs on the motorway, judgemental others.....the list is almost endless!


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2010)

gail my other half has the same pet hate as he has to deliver this kind of mail 6 days a week lol

did you ever find out what it was at the post office that did not have sufficient postage btw??

But mine is people who stop in the middle of the aisle with trollies and have a natter with there mates, they just get in my way grrr..


----------



## gail1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Steffie said:


> gail my other half has the same pet hate as he has to deliver this kind of mail 6 days a week lol
> 
> did you ever find out what it was at the post office that did not have sufficient postage btw??
> 
> But mine is people who stop in the middle of the aisle with trollies and have a natter with there mates, they just get in my way grrr..


No never did find out I decided in the end if it was that important they could always re post it to me


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 3, 2010)

Caroline said:


> People trying to shorten my name without my permission
> people who say my name wrong



I'm with you on that one Caroline or is it Carol? 

I'm fed up with callers telling me i can write off my debts and/or claim back for mis-sold insurance.  if I had either I would have already done something about it the amount of times I've been phoned! And stop trying to scare me into making a will (i have one anyway - 'have you updated it recently?') At least when I get charities trying to get me to set up a Direct Debit to them I can quite truthfully say that we have decided to limit ourselves to Diabetes charities now.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 3, 2010)

We get loads of pizza leaflets and loads of clothes collection bags, drives you mad.  People who pronounce our surname wrong really gets to hubby. Mr Hollems  instead of Holmes!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 4, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> We get loads of pizza leaflets and loads of clothes collection bags, drives you mad.  People who pronounce our surname wrong really gets to hubby. Mr Hollems  instead of Holmes!



Ah yes, my man is the same with his surname. It's Stahly - a German name, so pronounced Stay-ly, not Sta-li or Stan-ley. It really gets on his wick.

And I'll be taking his surname in a couple of years... So will soon be spending the rest of my life pronouncing my surname S-T-A-H-L-Y!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 4, 2010)

Last night I found another pet hate. Most people will be aware there was a tube strike in London. This is not a problem, we still manage to get around. The pet hate is all the people with cases that have not bought a ticket taking up the spaces of regular commuters who have paid a ticket and are trying to get to work because they work afternoons and/or evenings, and people who have worked all day!

If it was just me at home on tube strike days I'd find a good show and have dinner out, but I like to get home to little feller.


----------



## Klocky (Nov 4, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Cold callers who tell me they are not trying to sell me anything then try and convince me I want something I didn't know I needed.
> 
> People trying to shorten my name without my permission
> people who say my name wrong
> ...



I hear you Caro!  Sorry Carolyn really couldnt resist!

I'll get me coat


----------



## Caroline (Nov 4, 2010)

Klocky said:


> I hear you Caro!  Sorry Carolyn really couldnt resist!
> 
> I'll get me coat



I left my self open for it...


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 4, 2010)

Afraid mine are all student related at the moment! 

- car loads of students who think parent & child parking spaces are actually there so they don't have to strain their arms carrying their beer across the car park  (& some of these are flipping sports science students, so should be fit enough to carry those cases lol!)
- students who wear dark clothing, then just step out in to the road oblivious to traffic without looking, especially in the dark! 
- students who ride their bikes on the pavement, narrowly missing pedestrians including the elderly & small children
- those few student who do ride on the road, but decide that red lights on their lane don't apply to them & so ride through the pedestrians as they try to cross safely on the 'green man'! (as above, including kids & those less steady on their feet!) 

Can you tell I live in a student town?!  The daft thing is, I studied & graduated here - I don't remember my contemporaries seeming to be quite so 'thumb up bum & mind in neutral' though!  (Guess I'm turning into a grumpy old woman lol!)


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 4, 2010)

My pet hate is , People wacking me round the head when on the bus there i am minding my own business and they push past on bus and wallop round the head goes their bag grr


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh dear, a new 'pet hate'.... the nasty, petty, small minded a*****le who deliberately parked so that I couldn't get my son out of the car, despite there being an empty space in front of him! (Predictably all the parent / child spaces were taken up by students / people who can't be bothered to walk!) He could see me getting baby out of the other side, could see my little 3yr old in his car seat, & still deliberately parked right next to my car, close enough to make it really hard to open the door wide enough to reach in & do the straps properly! He then made a big point of getting his shopping bag out of his car using his sliding door (so he was alright, thanks very much!!!) & walked off with his wife making nasty comments about me!  Scumbag.  Like life can't be hard enough without people like that....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Oh dear, a new 'pet hate'.... the nasty, petty, small minded a*****le who deliberately parked so that I couldn't get my son out of the car, despite there being an empty space in front of him! (Predictably all the parent / child spaces were taken up by students / people who can't be bothered to walk!) He could see me getting baby out of the other side, could see my little 3yr old in his car seat, & still deliberately parked right next to my car, close enough to make it really hard to open the door wide enough to reach in & do the straps properly! He then made a big point of getting his shopping bag out of his car using his sliding door (so he was alright, thanks very much!!!) & walked off with his wife making nasty comments about me!  Scumbag.  Like life can't be hard enough without people like that....



What a vile person!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 5, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Oh dear, a new 'pet hate'.... the nasty, petty, small minded a*****le who deliberately parked so that I couldn't get my son out of the car, despite there being an empty space in front of him! (Predictably all the parent / child spaces were taken up by students / people who can't be bothered to walk!) He could see me getting baby out of the other side, could see my little 3yr old in his car seat, & still deliberately parked right next to my car, close enough to make it really hard to open the door wide enough to reach in & do the straps properly! He then made a big point of getting his shopping bag out of his car using his sliding door (so he was alright, thanks very much!!!) & walked off with his wife making nasty comments about me!  Scumbag.  Like life can't be hard enough without people like that....



What a complete (insert expletive of your choice)!  People like that make me .


----------



## cazscot (Nov 5, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Afraid mine are all student related at the moment!
> 
> - car loads of students who think parent & child parking spaces are actually there so they don't have to strain their arms carrying their beer across the car park  (& some of these are flipping sports science students, so should be fit enough to carry those cases lol!)
> - students who wear dark clothing, then just step out in to the road oblivious to traffic without looking, especially in the dark!
> ...



Although I am a student I completely agree , especially the riding on the pavement and the ones that go trough their red light, my green man.  I have lost count of the amount of times I have nearly been knocked down by an incosiderate, ingnorant cyclist...


----------



## KateR (Nov 5, 2010)

Just a thought for those of you with unwanted charity bags. Use them for kitchen bin liners. I haven't bought any for ages!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

KateR said:


> Just a thought for those of you with unwanted charity bags. Use them for kitchen bin liners. I haven't bought any for ages!



That's what I use mine for! They never collect the empty bags, so why waste them?


----------

